
Experiments generating video (and audio) of Chrome headless sessions - noah-kun
https://blog.goempirical.com/how-to-use-headless-chrome-to-screencast-audio-and-video-to-an-rtmp-endpoint-216ccfdde4db
======
noah-kun
There is a video demonstration in the Google Docs slideshow linked.

